# First upgrade help!



## Nonsmoker (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello to all, this will be my first upgrade from my recently deceased cheap grinder I've got a budget of around £200 I know it won't get a lot but as I'm bang on sage money is this the best/ only choice?

I do like a bit of different brew methods any help would be much appreciated as my head hurts lol


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum 😋.....there are plenty of good people on here who will give you some good advice......for me at that price range i (bought) a Rok GC hand grinder...some love it and some hate it....it's a minefield out there....good luck with whatever you purchase.

Love the user name....self explanatory i suppose....future missus says i should change mine to Grumpy or Arsehole :classic_wink:


----------



## Nonsmoker (Jan 17, 2021)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum 😋.....there are plenty of good people on here who will give you some good advice......for me at that price range i (bought) a Rok GC hand grinder...some love it and some hate it....it's a minefield out there....good luck with whatever you purchase.
> 
> Love the user name....self explanatory i suppose....future missus says i should change mine to Grumpy or Arsehole :classic_wink:


 Thank you for you input, and yes used to be a smoke many 🌙 ago but still proud I'm not now but with all this choice🤔


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome!

You need to make a decision on whether you want a top end hand grinder or lower end electric. £200 may get you a decent second hand ex commercial on Ebay or even better on here (they do pop up occasionally). If you could stretch your budget to £250 - £300 you are into Mignon territory which will give you compactness and build quality.

Have a look around. I will note however a friend has just gone through the same process as yourself and stocks were low on nearly everything (home working and coffee go hand in hand!). He had a real chew, in the end he bought the last Mignon Specialita in the country for far more than his original budget of £250.


----------

